# Keto WEEKEND CARB LOADING



## noso30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi guys, i,am bit confuse about what they say in this website http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sclark91.htm

do i really need to do weekend carb load in keto ?


----------



## garethcp (Mar 4, 2013)

Some people swear by it, however iv asked others on here and some dont agree with it.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

CKD is involving carb loading. Keto on it's own doesn't involve carb loading. I prefer CKD, but loads of people do fine without the carb ups, just doing Keto.


----------



## noso30 (Feb 20, 2013)

so what is the best to do it or no ?


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do it whenever you feel run down and very tired. I have one full day carbup every fortnight over three meals (shake in between each) if I need a boost on between that I'll have one cheat meal per week.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Basically go by how your body responds to straight non-carb up keto - if you feel very emotionally unstable, physically tired and drawn and your performance suffers during training then a weekend carb up will help. It will knock you out of ketosis for a day or two, but that in itself is no problem.

If on the otherhand you feel fine with straight keto after the first week or so (is normal to feel a bit rough in the first week) then no need to bother.

Another good reason to carb up is if you struggle with the food choices and are in danger of ditching the diet because of it - in this situation a weekend carb up can be a powerful motivating tool to keep you compliant to the diet, with the carb up feeling like a weekly reward.

I've done both forms of keto and notice no difference to fat loss or how I feel personally, although for high rep sets to failure or HIIT sprinting I find perception of difficulty is lesser in the couple of days after the carb up when glycogen stores are fairly full.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I did a full year of CKD and had excellent results. What I noticed is towards the end I was very mentally fatigued and my normally unfaultering discipline started to waive a bit. What this meant in practical terms is this - instead of doing sensible carb-ups between Saturday pm and Sunday (all day), i.e. low-fat, moderate to high protein and high carb, I started doing Man vs Food type stuff..

All this did was undo the hard work from the low-calorie low-carb days..

Lessons to be learned are these:

- 1 year of diet is too bloody long!

- carb-up days are not all-you-can-eat junk-food fests

- carb-up days should be kept low-fat because the excess fat (rather than carbs) can be easily stored as body fat


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> I did a full year of CKD and had excellent results. What I noticed is towards the end I was very mentally fatigued and my normally unfaultering discipline started to waive a bit. What this meant in practical terms is this - instead of doing sensible carb-ups between Saturday pm and Sunday (all day), i.e. low-fat, moderate to high protein and high carb, I started doing Man vs Food type stuff..
> 
> All this did was undo the hard work from the low-calorie low-carb days..
> 
> ...


Kudos for going a whole year, longest keto for me is twelve weeks, and that felt like a decade!

That said, I'm definitely better with higher carbs. Keto is an awesome intervention diet for many but not all, and am I'm one of the 'not all'.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I found that CKD worked extremely well for me. My girlfriend was very concerned because my face got so deathly thin. She used to say that I looked like I'd just crawled out of Auschwitz and been hit by a truck. Really though - alot of people were questioning whether I had some sort of ailment because objectively I kind of looked it..

Towards the end the diet stalled for me. I'm of mixed minds why exactly - it may have been due to poor carb-ups towards the end or else a depression of the thyroid gland. I kind of suspect a bit of both. I used to normally take a week off diet every 8-10 weeks or so, but I'm not sure that it was sufficient to normalise hormone levels sufficiently.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> I found that CKD worked extremely well for me. My girlfriend was very concerned because my face got so deathly thin. She used to say that I looked like I'd just crawled out of Auschwitz and been hit by a truck. Really though - alot of people were questioning whether I had some sort of ailment because objectively I kind of looked it..
> 
> Towards the end the diet stalled for me. I'm of mixed minds why exactly - it may have been due to poor carb-ups towards the end or else a depression of the thyroid gland. I kind of suspect a bit of both. I used to normally take a week off diet every 8-10 weeks or so, but I'm not sure that it was sufficient to normalise hormone levels sufficiently.


I think possibly a bit of both as you say - keto is best as a fairly short term fat-attack IMO, and not a long term thing. For those with real insulin sensitivity issues I think a better long term way of eating is low carb non-keto with only occasional short term blasts of keto if needed - depending on body mass and activity level between 100 and 200g carbs daily, kind of like Lee Labrada's suggested low carb diet.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I think possibly a bit of both as you say - keto is best as a fairly short term fat-attack IMO, and not a long term thing. For those with real insulin sensitivity issues I think a better long term way of eating is low carb non-keto with only occasional short term blasts of keto if needed - depending on body mass and activity level between 100 and 200g carbs daily, kind of like Lee Labrada's suggested low carb diet.


That's not the first time you've outlined this dietary strategy for the genetically-challenged guys like myself who are apparently fairly insulin resistant.

I say that because the first time you posted it, I copied, pasted and memorised what you wrote for future reference!


----------



## noso30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for replys guys,I,am on my second week for keto diet i see great results my bf drop to 8% but i want burn more, but the problems is i start feel sick and weak many times not bother to do any exercises i feel i need more energy but don,t know what else i an eat to give me energy


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

noso30 said:


> Thanks for replys guys,I,am on my second week for keto diet i see great results my bf drop to 8% but i want burn more, but the problems is i start feel sick and weak many times not bother to do any exercises i feel i need more energy but don,t know what else i an eat to give me energy


I'd strongly advise you to very closely monitor the following:

- body weight (I used to weigh myself first thing in the morning every day and enter the results into a file in excel)

- waist measurement (same as above)

- bodyfat as measured with 9-point caliper system (do this perhaps every 2 months or so) by the same operator

If you do the above you can easily track body composition changes and then make changes if necessary to your diet, i.e. increase calories if you're losing muscle or else maybe even decrease calories if you're not losing enough fat.

Extending this logic if you don't do the above then you're not really doing a good job of monitoring your progress and thus everything turns into a bit of a crap-shoot as it were.

What I really want to say is this - if you're going well and losing fat and retaining muscle but you're low on energy I'd say just suck it up and push through! If it's unbearable then consider using the ECA stack which really helped me with energy and appetite, although it made no discernable difference to fat loss.


----------



## noso30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'd strongly advise you to very closely monitor the following:
> 
> - body weight (I used to weigh myself first thing in the morning every day and enter the results into a file in excel)
> 
> ...


sry cuz never use any of fat burner tablets before but if i,am right ECA stack is Ephedrine,caffeine right ?

i do check my weight regularly i lost more then 1st so far all my jeans not fit me any more lol i can nearly see my abs just need little bit more


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Avoid stimulants unless strictly necessary. In my opinion it shouldn't be that hard to drop down to 12%BF for most people. Past that it starts to get more tricky.

ECA is ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin. Some leave out the aspirin. Like I said, best to avoid though.


----------



## noso30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> Avoid stimulants unless strictly necessary. In my opinion it shouldn't be that hard to drop down to 12%BF for most people. Past that it starts to get more tricky.
> 
> ECA is ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin. Some leave out the aspirin. Like I said, best to avoid though.


i,am 8%BF around my stomach at the moment but i guess i need to burn more i might need to buy some caffeine by its own i guess it will make me to achieve my goal easy


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Basically go by how your body responds to straight non-carb up keto - if you feel very emotionally unstable, physically tired and drawn and your performance suffers during training then a weekend carb up will help. It will knock you out of ketosis for a day or two, but that in itself is no problem.
> 
> If on the otherhand you feel fine with straight keto after the first week or so (is normal to feel a bit rough in the first week) then no need to bother.
> 
> ...


I too can perform optimum monday to weds, usually thurs/fri is a struggle


----------

